# OH adopted- how can he find his birthmother?



## Aimee4311

Hi y'all! I'm just wondering if anyone has any advice. OH was adopted in a closed adoption here in Texas, 26 years ago. He has no idea how or where to start looking to find out who his birth mother was. 

We know what hospital he was born in and when. We have basic details about her (physical description, drugs taken during pregnancy, normal vaginal delivery w/no complications, etc). But obviously no name, contact info, etc.

Has anyone on here found their birth mother after a closed adoption? Any ideas where to start?


----------



## Farrell

I don't have any personal experience. I've looked into adoption before for a friend. Your best bet as a starting place would be the adoption agency, sometimes the birth mother will contact them if she's also looking. There are also a couple websites I think you can go to and put in OH's information then if his birth mom is looking she can find him. It get a lot more complicated if she's not looking (private investigators). Don't know if that helps at all but there you go.


----------



## Thermo Man

I would second starting with the agency if you can. Sometimes they retain useful contact information. It's not often the case but sometimes the birth mother will have even updated contact details too through the years.


----------



## Aimee4311

Thanks y'all! Starting with the adoption agency sounds like a good plan!


----------

